# LGB sound tender



## pramdinghy (Apr 18, 2008)

I would like to run the 8 wheel LGB sound tender (69232) with the Aristo 0-4-0 steam loco, but the tender needs a higher voltage to get the chuff sound to increase as the engine goes faster. The result is that the loco is flying round the track but the chuff sound is still at its starting level. Is there a way to make them more compatible?


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

a guess only -the lgb engine had the sensors on the drivers and sent the signal to the tender?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The 69232 is voltage sensing only for the chuff. 

The tender was wired to only be connected to the LGB engine with the 5 pin connector and came in 2-4-0 configuration. 

the 5 pins are for the following: 

2 for track power to the rear connector for lighting passenger cars. 
1 common for both sound and rear light. 
1 for sound power 
1 for 5 volt rear light. 

Now what is interesting is that all the tender features are dependent on the engine's (LGB"S 2-4-0) switch for controlling the sound and tender light.


----------



## pramdinghy (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for replies. I had stupidly assumed that the LGB sound tender would pick up power independently of the loco, like the Aristo slopeback tender does. I did find out that the two right hand pins of the 5-pin socket (as you face the front of the tender) receive track power via the loco, and had wired it accordingly to the Aristo 0-4-0. At least I can get 4 chuffs per wheel revolution at low engine speeds! 
Ah well!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I changed the light to 24 volt and tied the light to track power in mine with a diode for direction control. 

I also added power pickup with a mod for the LGB wheel brushes on one axle to improve the performance of the engine I use with the tender.


----------



## pramdinghy (Apr 18, 2008)

This sounds an interesting idea. Do you find the syncronisation between loco and tender becomes 'liveable', or will these two components never be fully compatible?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I do not care if the chuff sound matches the mechanics of the engine. 

i have a $5 dollar sound card that can be diesel or chuff at a constant rate with just a motor sound so I know where the train is on my layout. 

I am whimsical, could care less about rivits. 

I also beleive in the 10 foot rule, it just has to look good from afar.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

So then , faceing the tender front , the two right hand pins are for track power , right ? which are #4 #5 pins . 

then in order from left too right what are the #1 #2 #3 pins for please ? 

Thanks


----------

